# DIY..Homemade Electric handbike for wheelchair (Robolop Design)



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

40 years ago I ended up in a wheelchair. 4 years ago my shoulders broke down. I had surgery on one shoulder, but on the other I need a protesis. But they don't want to do that immediately, because I am still very limited in my arm movements.
I was not allowed to ride a hand bike anymore. For my operation I bought an e-bike to put in front of the wheelchair.

I enjoyed it very much for 1 year. But soon I had it in my head to build one myself.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! What a great piece of work. I think anyone would enjoy a bit of a ride on this chair.

If the front wheels folded up, it would give better clearance. I can't wait to see where you take this idea.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Incredible job (was going to say "wheelie neat"), but the readers here are too sophisticated. Again, supreme conversion.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

That's awesome! Thank you for sharing your project and story. Truly inspiring!


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

A question. I would like the photos I have posted here of my old bike to be on top.
Is this normal on this forum, or can I change this?


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

I may say that I am quite handy. I can work with polyester, carbon fiber, aluminum, etc. But stainless steel machining and welding I don't know anything about that, and I don't have the materials and machines for that either. After consulting with Didier (a very good friend of mine, who is also in a wheelchair), he wanted to make the stainless steel part for me. He is an artist in that field for me.

We then consulted carefully and thought about what we were going to make. I first went looking for a front fork of a bicycle, but the tough model I wanted was way too long. Then I decided to buy Triple Tree Clampste from a pit bike.
Here you can see what Didier had in mind. He wanted the look of a suspension fork, which of course is not true. More about this later.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

OOOOOO yes, I can read and understand English, but I cannot write it. I work with a translation program and hope that everyone can follow that.
Once that was done, I could continue with the design of the bike. First I made a wooden support.


The battery is in the middle and the controller next to it.



Then I started to make a model out of wood (mdf).
I didn't want you to see the battery. This was just an ugly thing.



That design was beautiful for me, and I could put everything in it.

Here you can see that I am giving the fender some model.
For the fender alone, I cut a mold or 5 out of cardboard before I thought it was right.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Off to a good start! Looking forward to the completed project!

Last summer I was hiking in Mammoth, Ca. and I saw something like this, except it was lower and much more compact, of course epowered! I wish I could have found you the original.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

dubbel


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

OOOOOO yes, I can read and understand English, but I cannot write it. I work with a translation program and hope that everyone can follow that.
Once that was done, I could continue with the design of the bike. First I made a wooden support.

The battery is in the middle and the controller next to it.
Then I started to make a model out of wood (mdf).
I didn't want you to see the battery. This was just an ugly thing.

That design was beautiful for me, and I could put everything in it.

Here you can see that I am giving the fender some model.
For the fender alone, I cut a mold or 5 out of cardboard before I thought it was right.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

This is the part where the part (bike) is linked to the wheelchair. My friend Didier made this.
These 2 brackets are located between the 2 lower triple tree clampste . Of course there are roller bearings here.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

Disc brake from Hope (180mm).
Is so good that I get off the ground with my wheelchair.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow! That is some beautiful work right there. Nicely done.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

Here you can see that the wood has of course been replaced by 5mm thick aluminum.

The controller has been given a place. The rest of the room is equipped with all cables that come together there. and there are many.

Because I didn't want you to see any cables, a hole was milled out here


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

These are aluminum parts that I made with an router.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

I didn't want you to see the battery. So I first made a polyester model.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

Then I covered everything with carbon. And I also made aluminum plates that I milled in Carbon. It to look cooler.


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

Carbon plates will also be placed on the sides of the aluminum


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

Here you can see how it will look on the front


----------



## Robolop46. (Jan 29, 2020)

In the next post you will meet E.T. That's what I call the bike.


----------

